# Microsoft is dumping the Edge browser for Chromium



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 4, 2018)

Rumor mongering Windows site

A lot of people have been wondering why Microsoft doesn't just give up trying to make a web browser but the rumor is that they now have.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 4, 2018)

Good for them. As long as this doesn't turn into their age old mantra of 'embrace, extend and extinguish'.


----------



## Datapanic (Dec 4, 2018)

As long as it can install Firefox, I don't care.


----------

